# Wie umgehe ich die Kindersicherung einer Fritzbox



## Batas (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab mal ein Problem und zwar, wir haben eine Fritzbox und die hat so eine doofe Kindersicherung, die mich immer nach einer bestimmten Zeit ausm Internet raushaut...Hat Jemand eine Lösung, wie man sie umgehen kann....Bitte keine Antworten wie Red mit deinen Eltern oder so 

mfg
Batas


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. Juli 2009)

habt ihr mehrere pcs im haus?
Könntest die IP von einem anderen benutzen der auch da angeschlossen ist.
funktioniert zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn du vollen Zugriff auf die Box hast, kannst du das einfach deaktivieren, wenn nicht, gehts nicht.


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. Juli 2009)

er hat bestimmt keinen vollen Zugriff, so ***** sind keine Eltern. bauen ne Kindersicherung ein und lasen alles offen.


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> Bitte keine Antworten wie Red mit deinen Eltern oder/QUOTE]
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen, warum diese Sicherung eingeschaltet ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. Juli 2009)

bei mir gehts!


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> bei mir gehts!



Na und wie bitte? Solange du nicht mindestens einmal Zugriff auf die Box hast, wirst du da garnix erreichen. SSH oder Telnet funktionieren nur mit anderen Firmware-Versionen, dessen Aufspielen das Kennwort benötigt.


so far


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. Juli 2009)

tja ^^
es gibt sowas wie Aircrack-ng


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> tja ^^
> es gibt sowas wie Aircrack-ng



Oh, jetzt große Töne spucken. Wenn seine Eltern es bis zur Kindersicherung geschafft haben, dann sollten sie auch WPA oder besser noch WPA2 eingerichtet haben.
Da kannst du ja gern mit Aircrack anfangen. Für WPA SOLL es einen Weg geben, aber auch nur unter speziellen Bedingungen und bei WPA2 siehst du ganz alt aus.
Außerdem bringt ihm auch das noch immer herzlich wenig.

*Weg A: *Datenverkehr mitlesen und Passwort herausfinden. (vmtl sagtest du deswegen Aircrack, aber das braucht man dafür nicht..)
Tolle Idee. Aber dafür braucht er den Key nicht, er befindet sich ja bereits im Netzwerk.
*Weg B:* Mac fälschen und dann "Multi-Account-Mäßig" surfen. Tolle Idee. Dank Adress-Filter (zumindest beim W-Lan) völlig Nutzlos.

Alles in allem: Vergiss es!

so far


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

schon mal dran gedacht den router auf firmenstand zurück setzen? sollte es per wlan sein vergiss es.


----------



## Kadauz (31. Juli 2009)

Naja, was passiert wenn er sich einfach eine MacAdresse von einem anderen Wlan Gerät gibt, für welches die Sperre nicht aktiv ist?
Dann müsste er durch DHCP auch dessen IP bekommen.


----------



## riedochs (31. Juli 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Naja, was passiert wenn er sich einfach eine MacAdresse von einem anderen Wlan Gerät gibt, für welches die Sperre nicht aktiv ist?
> Dann müsste er durch DHCP auch dessen IP bekommen.



Leute Leute, die Sperre wird nicht ohne Grund sein. Klar gibt es Wege das zu Umgehen, aber das sollte zuerst wissen welche FritzBox es ist und wie der Schutz bei der arbeitet.


----------



## Kadauz (31. Juli 2009)

Also bei der Methode die ich nannte ist es eigentlich egal wie die Fritzbox das macht. Allderdings benötigt er halt ein anderes, eingetragenes Wlan Device, für das keine Sperren eingestellt sind.

Dass die Sperre wahrscheinlich ihren Sinn hat (was bestimmt so ist) steht hier nicht zur Debatte.^^


----------



## Wargrown (31. Juli 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit währe (Nur wenn du die Zugangsdaten hast): Alles aufschreiben(Wlan Schlüssel, SSID, usw.), dann Box resetten wenn deine Eltern gerade weg sind. Dann in die Box reingehen und alles so einstellen das deine Eltern nichts von dem Reset merken und schon hast du Vollzugriff.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2009)

He Leute, kann mir einer sagen wie ich das Auto von meinem Vater aufbekomme
Der hat das abgeschlossen damit ich nicht damit fahre...
......
*HALLO??*
......
Die Eltern haben sich doch bestimmt was dabei gedacht und ich denke nicht, dass es an uns ist jemandem dabei zu helfen eine "elterliche Anordnung" zu umgehen

ich habe fertig


----------



## midnight (31. Juli 2009)

Zurücksetzen kannst du das Ding nicht - zumindest nicht Hardwareseitig. Über USB könnte es funktionieren. Aber dann sind alle Daten futsch - auch nicht so toll.

Btw nen Bekannter von einem Freund war bei sowas noch einfallsreicher. Er hat den Router stumpf mit einer Zeitschaltuhr versehen. Das Ding geht Mittags an und Abends wieder aus - zu geil 

Ich glaub der Thread führt zu nichts. Ohne Passwort für die Box wird man nicht weiterkommen.

so far


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

ach naja komm du warst auch mal in dem alter wo du sowas wolltest (gabs das dann schon?) und mit nem auto zu vergleichen is wohl sehr schwach schließlich braucht man dafür ja eine schulung und was weiß ich alles an stunden


----------



## insekt (31. Juli 2009)

Red mit deinen Eltern oder so...

Kannst ja mit nem Hammer draufhauen und sagen dir waer der Kasten Bier fuer die naechste Sturmfreiparty draufgefallen, vielleicht vergessen sie beim naechsten Router die Kindersicherung einzurichten.

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft, ohne Passwort kommst du da nicht weit, koenntest vielleicht versuchen ne neue Netzwerkkarte in deinen Rechner einzubauen, aber jenachdem wie die Box konfiguriert is von wegen neue MAC Adressen zulassen bringt das auch nix.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ach naja komm du warst auch mal in dem alter wo du sowas wolltest (gabs das dann schon?)


 
Internet?? 
Damals mussten wir uns mit *realen* Kumpels in einer *realen* Umgebung begnügen
Mei -  war das mühsam; dem Anderen in die Augen zu schauen wenn du mit ihm geredet hast
Und nach Hause gehen mussten wir dann wenn die Eltern es befohlen hatten

Nichts desto trotz - natürlich hatten wir auch unsere "rebellischen Phasen" - wollten häufig auch anders als wir durften
Bloss, "damals" hatte man noch Respekt auch und gerade vor den Eltern



ole88 schrieb:


> ... und mit nem auto zu vergleichen is wohl sehr schwach schließlich braucht man dafür ja eine schulung und was weiß ich alles an stunden


 
Hast ja schon (ein wenig) recht - der Vergleich war nicht gerade Pullizerpreis-verdächtig

Aber grundsätzlich bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung; es ist, wenn auch ungeliebt, eine Willensäusserung der Eltern die man nicht ignorieren darf/soll

*--> *Ich freue mich ja schon auf die Basher und Konsorten *<-- *oder
überrascht mich positiv...


----------



## der8auer (31. Juli 2009)

Seine Eltern werden einen Grund dafür haben. Du solltest mit deinen Eltern reden. Wenn du einen Vollzugriff hättest könntest du die Kindersicherung entfernen. 

Illegale Lösungen wir Cracks etc. gibt es hier im Forum definitiv nicht! Daher habe ich mich entschieden das Thema zu schließen!


----------

